# Need Help deciding on a Insulated Smoker!!



## deatony (Sep 28, 2016)

Hey my Meat smoking friends,

I need your help to decide what insulated smoker I should get?

Budget $3K max. Need to min of 3 racks that can hold a full size hotel pan at least 6" apart. 

So far here is what I am finding, would like some input please?

http://www.deepsouthsmokers.com/home.html

A Deep South Smoker the small single chamber one.

Southern Q's smokers

http://southernqsmokers.com/smokers-gravityfeed.aspx

Their Limo Jr one.

and the ASSASSIN 17 GRAVITY-FED INSULATED SMOKER

http://www.assassin-smokers.com/gravity-fed-insulated-smokers.php#assassin17

Does anyone know someone who has one of these?

Feedback please. Looking to treat myself to a real nice Christmas present.

Thanks,

Tony S.


----------



## seenred (Sep 29, 2016)

Hi Tony,

I believe you are looking at 3 excellent cookers.  Although I don't have direct experience with Deep South or Assassin Smokers, I've never heard or read a bad word about either of them.  

I do own a Southern Q Limo Jr.  It's the first gravity fed cooker I've owned, and I love it!  I've owned and used many different kinds of smokers over the years, and IMO this is the best pit I've ever owned.  Paired with a BBQ Guru temp controller (a match made in heaven IMO), my cooker will easily reach and hold steady temps for as long as I need it to.

Maybe some owners of the other 2 cookers will weigh in...but IMO you'd be thrilled with any one of the 3 cookers you're considering.

Good luck!  Half the fun is shopping and decidng what you want!

Red


----------

